# GIMP Tutorials



## EpicJungle (Sep 22, 2010)

I really want to learn about GIMP cause I want to make my own avatars and signatures and blah.

*I know that I can Google some but im just wondering if you recommend any.*

kaythx!


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I recommend photoshop.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 23, 2010)

Gimp > Photoshop


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tutorials I tend to find as and when I need to learn a feature.

Step 1 with proper image editing is learn what layers and how to use them.

Step 2 is learn selection options and how to use them (especially in conjunction with layers)

After this everything is so much point and click and memorisation of keyboard shortcuts (shift for straight lines sort of thing).

Some stuff is covered in http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/en/ although it is more  of a reference manual than I am new to image editing which is probably better covered by http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/

Similarly many of the photoshop tutorials do cover image editing in general so have a look there as well.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 24, 2010)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> I recommend photoshop.
> 
> I RECOMMEND YOU DIE (lol just joking, GIMP is FREEEEE)
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I'll try that.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 24, 2010)

Never practice. Just sit down and make stuff. That way, you discover what works best for you. Look up the tutorials as you need them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

There are hundreds in YouTube. I learned all my skills there and some websites of course.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> There are hundreds in YouTube. I learned all my skills there and some websites of course.



LOLOL

I FORGOT YOUTUBE!!
Thanks for reminding me


----------

